# Living in Melbourne



## Steve_Adams (Aug 23, 2010)

My wife and I were considering emigrating to Melbourne for a while. We had heard nothing but fantastic things about the place. Many of our South African friends have emigrated their and many have promised never to return. n nAs things turned out we ended up moving to the UK instead but we know this is only going to be a temporary move and that Melbourne is our ultimate destination. One thing that is strange to me is the amount of people that emigrate that actually keep the door open to return to their home country. I started working for a selfstorage facility in berkshire and I was really surprised at the number of containers which are filled with belongings for people which have left the country "Permanently". Some of the containers have actually been rented for more than 5 years! n nIf you are going to take the jump then 1) Do your homework (this site is great for that) then 2) Make a descision to do it - if you leave a door open you will never really settle in your new home.


----------



## Darrell_Verwers (Oct 18, 2010)

have been following ur site around three days. really love what you posted. by the way i'm doing report about this topic. do you happen to know any sites or perhaps forums where I might find out more? thanks a ton.


----------



## ryanwilliams (Feb 20, 2014)

Melbourne is truly great! I was born and raised in Brisbane, but I've been living in Melbourne for the past few years. I graduated here and recently found a work in the rubbish removal industry. Some people might find the place costly, but I firmly believe that if one works hard, he can live a decent life.


----------

